# Nikon N2000



## KJH1958 (Nov 6, 2016)

So I purchased a used N2000, for all of $40, as a second film camera.  Everything seemed to work but the mirror seems out of alignment.  It also does not focus, my lenses work perfectly on my trusty FE2.  Has anyone replaced the mirror on an slr?  Is there a repair manual for the N2000?  

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------

